
The Unfortunate Sex Life of the Banana - iuguy
http://www.damninteresting.com/the-unfortunate-sex-life-of-the-banana
======
JacobAldridge
I contend this entire (and entirely interesting) article was written solely so
the OP could use the word "bananageddon".

If so, well played, well played.

~~~
pluies
Well, that and "large squads of banana sex workers"...

------
icegreentea
Wouldn't situations like these be one of the easier cases for GM food to be
accepted by the vast majority of the population? I mean, if normal bananas die
out, and the only ones left are GM bananas, it's not like anyone can claim
that GM bananas are crowding out 'real' bananas. And hell, since they're all
clones (by hand!!), there's no worry about them 'alien genes contaminating
nature'.

If people were given a choice between no bananas and GM bananas, doesn't that
make GM bananas a no brainer? (I can't answer directly as I actually dislike
bananas...)

~~~
patio11
Essentially all food people is eat GM food. Some of it was just GMed in by
people who might not have had helpful tools like computers, DNA, Mendellevian
hereditary, or written language.

Take a look at the cow: four little bitty legs attached to a bag of delicious
meat. The cow cannot exist in nature. It doesn't have to, since when nature
comes close to our delicious meat we _kill_ it.

~~~
icey
It's like that old joke - if you want to save an endangered species, you just
have to convince everyone that it tastes good.

~~~
sudont
Considering the plight of tuna, we can safely put this old saw away.

~~~
eru
The problem is that nobody effectively owns Tuna.

------
StavrosK
The server gives an intermittent 503 for me, so just in case:

<http://cache.historious.net/cached/1204/>

------
joshu
A----- less erotic than expected.

------
gcb
Really interesting. in Brazil we have some dozen completely different kind of
bananas, so I really never thought about why they replanted the roots for a
new tree.

~~~
jessriedel
Does anyone know why the "upscale" grocery stores in the US (e.g. Whole Foods)
don't try to sell other varieties of bananas? It seems like they could charge
quite a premium for the "exotic" bananas not available to the people of
Walmart.

~~~
delackner
Just a guess, but every non-cavendish variety I've seen in southeast asia is
much smaller. Haven't tried them though. Maybe they taste better.

~~~
gcb
some upscale markets in Brazil did have the south Asian varieties.

They were darker in color (reminding a month old regular banana in some cases
and reddish in others). much smaller. less sweet. way more expensive.

------
topbanana
Poor me

